# got me a new project.  :)



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

well some of you have seen this earlier in time as well as some interesting history.  all  rare parts are there except the stand.  i just could not pass it up. i love this bike and happy to get it. interesting thing is there is no numbers on it. whats up with that anybody? it appears to be red instead of blue but i will probably do it in blue. i will have to restore it since its house paint on the out side. the bike is in great condition with no rust out. i save every dime for this one and resisted temptation on other purchases. . anybody know how many known examples left?


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

here are a few more pictures.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 22, 2011)

*Congrats!*

It's a great feeling to own such an iconic bicycle and the body buzz you get by gazing at this fine machine probably will never wear off.
Outstanding bicycle you have there.
I would like to know myself how many are bluebirds are left in collections...or estimated builds as they couldn't have been mass produced with the labor involved and judging from availability.
Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks,  the bluebird is a truly amazing bicycle. i really love it.  i agree they must have lost money on these. and the cost was 60.00. cant be very many out there.  looks like i need the speedo drive gear for the rim.


----------



## bud poe (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations Mark!  I know you let go of a lot to make this happen, I was glad to help out.  Great bike, don't forget, you promised to let me ride it!


----------



## OldRider (Sep 22, 2011)

I see your fender ornament is missing too, hopefully you just removed it for cleanup! She looks beautiful,RedLine....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Registry?*

One of my favorite all time bikes--hopefully I'll own one by the end of next year! I'm also a car guy and for special interest cars there are registrys. Maybe Scott would entertain setting some of these up for some of the more desirable bikes such as the Bluebird, Evinrude, Super Streamliners, etc... Basically it would just need to be a spread sheet with some basic info such as year, color(s), serial #, original/restored, and maybe a "notes" column where the owner could post their name or additional info about the bike such as any rare options or accessories, etc...  Just a thought. v/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

thanks bud... maybe a touch or two...lol.  i did sell some of my precious parts and it really hurts to do it but the pain is gone now.   yes no emblem, gone along time ago  but ill get one soon. so now its 3 parts i need.. still i love it no matter what..   I like a registar for them it adds to the interest and history of these great bikes. i might not restore it.


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 22, 2011)

*Registry*

I think some type of registry is a great idea, for about a dozen different rare bikes.
 So how to make it as anonymous as an individual wants it to be, yet maintain the ability to PM, email, or otherwise contact the owners for the benefits of knowledge sharing.


----------



## scarylarry (Sep 22, 2011)

Insane find!!!!!!! I look forward to the day when i stumble upon such a treasure!!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 22, 2011)

Freqman1 said:


> One of my favorite all time bikes--hopefully I'll own one by the end of next year! I'm also a car guy and for special interest cars there are registrys. Maybe Scott would entertain setting some of these up for some of the more desirable bikes such as the Bluebird, Evinrude, Super Streamliners, etc... Basically it would just need to be a spread sheet with some basic info such as year, color(s), serial #, original/restored, and maybe a "notes" column where the owner could post their name or additional info about the bike such as any rare options or accessories, etc...  Just a thought. v/r Shawn




That's more than a great idea!
The question becomes which ones are rare enough for this initiative?
I have often wondered which bikes are truly the rarest and a registry would help establish this versus speculation.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well, first let me start by saying that I'm not a webmaster but my thought goes something like this: Forum-Registry-make/model spreadsheet. I think the critical data element is serial # which would prevent double postings if a bike changed hands. I'm just not sure how much flexibility the site has built into it to allow for the inclusion of a spreadsheet type feature. Regarding which bikes registrys (spreadsheets) would be created for maybe we, as a community do a poll of what we think the top 10? 20? are and go from there. I like Phantoms but a registry for these would be crazy in my opinion so I think some common sense would have to be applied to keep it from getting out of hand. Jus my 2c. v/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2011)

great ideas. i love to know howmany there are.  if the original color  or restored and  options with variations in design would interesting to include.  this would help in theft protection also.  i think prewar bikes and some post wars bike considered rare to be included.


----------



## slick (Sep 22, 2011)

*got me a new project. *

I want 1!! Great find. That's on my i need list. THe registry is a great idea. Please include 1938 Shelby Airflow on that list and Hiawatha arrows also. Mark me down for 2 airflows and 1 arrow. LOL!!!


----------



## irene_crystal (Sep 22, 2011)

*How?*

Just curious, Just how does someone come across a bike such as this?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 22, 2011)

*Elementary my dear Watson!*



irene_crystal said:


> Just curious, Just how does someone come across a bike such as this?




Note the pedals on this fine steed...it probably came from a fellow collector, having the blocks replaced with exact reproductions.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Pockets stuffed full of cash usually helps quite a bit! Seriously though if you're in the market for the better stuff you just need to beat the bushes a little more. There are a lot of things for sale that aren't advertised because people don't want to deal with a lot of BS whereas if you are seeking an item out you are usually a serious buyer. Just my experience. v/r Shawn







irene_crystal said:


> Just curious, Just how does someone come across a bike such as this?


----------



## squeedals (Sep 23, 2011)

Freqman1 said:


> Pockets stuffed full of cash usually helps quite a bit! Seriously though if you're in the market for the better stuff you just need to beat the bushes a little more. There are a lot of things for sale that aren't advertised because people don't want to deal with a lot of BS whereas if you are seeking an item out you are usually a serious buyer. Just my experience. v/r Shawn



   What can one expect to pay for a Blue Bird? I know condition is everything.........but say a 5 on the scale, 10 being show.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Earlier this year on Ebay a POS frame went for $1000. Ive seen what I would call condition 4/5 bikes get between $4-5k and nice restored will set you back somewhere around 8-10K. Nice original--how original? $$$ Keep in mind these are ballpark figs and a lot of circumstances can influence actual sales prices. v/r Shawn


----------



## squeedals (Sep 23, 2011)

Freqman1 said:


> Earlier this year on Ebay a POS frame went for $1000. Ive seen what I would call condition 4/5 bikes get between $4-5k and nice restored will set you back somewhere around 8-10K. Nice original--how original? $$$ Keep in mind these are ballpark figs and a lot of circumstances can influence actual sales prices. v/r Shawn




Yeowch! I guess this is the reality of any rare collectible today. You want it......you have to pay for it. Too rich for my blood and budget. I'll stick to the less rare ones I guess........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 23, 2011)

In my opinion, bikes like these are most often traded/purchased between serious collectors and extremely uncommon to hit ebay or available publicly...the last bluebird listed on ebay this Spring was ended early so the the most current value to answer your question is still up in the air.

Also, my opinion is that the value on this particular bike is volatile being coveted by so many...folks are probably willling to pay more than what has been previously established and willing to overlook missing parts and condition to obtain it.
There is a big difference between completeness (more important in this circumstance) than condition of the paint and the few bluebirds I have seen at swaps are missing key components, yet the asking is still strong at 4K plus or minus.
If you are missing the fenders for instance, whatcha gonna do?

No doubt, I was extremely fortunate to obtain mine from a older couple who had it in there possesion for 15 years after her uncle had died.
Their asking price was loosely based on the thread below (which he had printed a copy of).
This thread is most relevant to your question (although dated), but if it hadn't been a private sale???

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...OR-SALE*-Pictures-INSIDE-(1-owner)&highlight=

Chris


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 23, 2011)

*well done!*

its lovely to see those old birds. makes me smile.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2011)

i bought it from a friend who has been diagnosed with cancer and is going through life changes.  he knew i wanted it along time ago.  they are very desireable if you were near one for real you would understand why they comand a high price and rarity of course is a great factor. it just draws you in and holds on to you.


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 25, 2011)

very, very, nice project!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 25, 2011)

thank you. it is indeed.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 29, 2011)

*Very happy for you.*

I heard from the original owner you were moving towards owning the Bluebird. I got a good look at it in the previous owners basement. I tried not to like it, but the bluebird is a work of art. I was amazed at the detail. How could you resist. You made that purchase happen fast! Amazing what you can purchase when your focussed. Right on! Your the third person to own that bike in Portland. Nice to know it will not be leaving the NW anytime soon.

Derek


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you very much.   i love the thing. I had to buy it fast before anybody else . it will definately stay here and will be close to original as i can get.  i wish the best for the previous owner.  mark


----------



## fatbike (Sep 29, 2011)

*The previous owner is a good guy.*

Well I'm glad you own it Mark. I know how much you enjoy looking at your bicycles so I know that will be part of your home make over decor " honey we got new furniture" Ha! We will have to have a rare bike gathering when your Bluebird is finished. You can honestly call that a rare bird.


Derek


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2011)

great idea well do that.  pretty soon its all bikes and no furniture... lucky i brain washed my wife awhile ago.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Sep 29, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> great idea well do that.  pretty soon its all bikes and no furniture... lucky i brain washed my wife awhile ago.




Boy, how did you do that?!!


----------



## elginkid (Sep 29, 2011)

Go with the original red!  I think it is far more attractive than the blue-green color.  It really make the art moderne lines pop.  What were all or the original color combinations available to the bike?  (Those pedals are a work of art unto themselves.)

Wes


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks. those peddles are super cool i dont know where he found them.  I started by slipping  in one bike at a time when she was not around after she was used to it i slipped another one. this broke the (ice) but it is still touch and go with the words ( can i get another one). so far i got 3 in and still trying for another.  I think red and french blue are the two colors for it  but im not sure.  i love both colors but leaning towards the blue since I dont have a bike in that color. I cant wait to see it in full glory but that wont be for a while. i will ride it a little before i do the resto.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Not sure on the exact year but I believe there was also a gray available. v/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2011)

wow. interesting i never seen a gray just blue and red ones. it would be interesting to see how many were found in there orig colors. mine looks to be orig red.  i forgot that i have a 38 catalog.  i will look to see what were the orig colors for that year.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 30, 2011)

I was the original "Portland owner" of the BB.  It is a '35.  It was originally blue, I have a photo of it still from the original owner.

those peddles are super cool i dont know where he found them. ( I made them...  )

If you have any questions at all about the bike, Mark, just holler!!

Aaron


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I believe 35-7 you could get red, blue, gray. For 38 the bike changed and on Dave Strombergers site (Nostalgic Net) there is a 38 that is cream colored. v/r Shawn







redline1968 said:


> wow. interesting i never seen a gray just blue and red ones. it would be interesting to see how many were found in there orig colors. mine looks to be orig red.  i forgot that i have a 38 catalog.  i will look to see what were the orig colors for that year.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 30, 2011)

Going by the catalogs (for what that is worth) the original Bluebird was offered over 5 semi-annual issues before being replaced by the simplified 1938 model. In the first issue, (Fall 1935/Winter 1936) the Bluebird was only offered in French Blue. Beginning with the Spring/Summer 1936 catalog Red or French Blue were available. The colors options remained the same in the Fall 1936/ Winter 1937 catalog. 

The color offerings were changed to Opalescent Blue or Opalescent Gunmetal in the Spring/Summer 1937 catalog and were held to those colors through the last offering in the Fall 1937/Winter 1938 catalog. 

The two blues are very different; French Blue is opaque and has a strong green cast to it. Opalescent Blue (the color of the Jesse James bike) is darker than French Blue and is an early metallic paint with very finely ground metal flakes that make it iridescent rather than “sparkly.” Opalescent Gunmetal has the same iridescent finish and is a fairly dark anthracite gray.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2011)

i knew you had it before me and i have to say great job on the peddles whoever did them.. .  i quess blue is it. i love the color so its fine with me. thanks phil interesting color combos. i was looking at the 38 cat and it came in bright red with silver and black trim or gun metal opalescent with ivory and red trim. the weight was 83 lbs!! no fast rides for them. so which blue would mine have?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 30, 2011)

Phil,

Aren't there two different hues of red for the bluebird as well... an earlier burgundy and then more of a cardinal red (sorry I don't know the original nomenclature)?

Any idea why this one has no SN stamped?
Maybe ours were side be side in production and mine received both stamps in error? 

Chris


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 30, 2011)

Mark, yours is a French Blue.  It's a '35, and the only color it came in.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks aaron, i wish i had a picture of the color so i could get a match for it. sounds like  close to torqoise to me.  mabey down the line get one of those glass lenses of yours.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 1, 2011)

*you found a elgin bluebird!?!?!?*

Holey crap you found the one bike I've been searching 14 years for! My uncle had one, he bought it brand new in 1935 when he was 13 but one day when he was fishing on a brige a drunk guy swerved,almost hit him but hit the bike (only alittle over 3 months old) and over the rail and into the river. Never seen the driver or the bike again and ever since he told me that story I've  wanted to find one and bring it to him after it gets restored but sadly altzhimers strikes the jems among us, without mercy so I don't think uncle trigvy will se a nother bluebird but still ride the h**** out of it, I now uncle trig did in the short time he had his. He said he went through2 diffrent sets of tires in the time he had it.    Nice find


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 1, 2011)

Mark, do you know of Dick McClurg in NY ??  He has ALL the color codes for Elgins, especially the BBs.  He is a pretty fabulous painter/restorer who owns a body shop and does high-end classic car restos.  I believe his color codes are Dupont.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks, no i dont know him, but that color code would help. i love dupont its a great paint.  it might be a costom mix.  i have a cataloge with the color on it but it looks like turquiose to me. i won't do anthing for a while but never hurts to start looking.


----------



## ccmerz (Oct 2, 2011)

That would be Dick McClure.  His work number where he seems to be 7 days a week is:  585-343-5500  N.Y.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks for the info. ill look into it. mark


----------

